# Algun modelo de FlipFlop D?



## RBX374 (Mar 7, 2010)

Estoy en mi proyecto con FlipFlops, he leído sobre el tema y ahora quería iniciar la implementación práctica, pero he me he dado cuenta que no conozco ningún integrado que tenga un flip flop D.

Simpemente pregunto, que CI puedo usar que tenga un solo FF tipo D (como mas pequeño sea el integrado mejor, y cambie por flanco de subida? Cuáles son los estándares de FF tipo D? (Por ejemplo, como el 741 estándar de OP-Amp)

Gracias


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 7, 2010)

Uno de los mas comunes y estandar es el CD4013, contiene 2 FF-D y cambia con flanco de subida, no conosco ningun integrado que venga con un solo FF-D, todo vienen con 2.
Espero te haya ayudado, saludos.


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 7, 2010)

Fíjate este link a mi me sirvió y aun hoy me sirve mucho cuando no encuentro el nombre de mi integrado..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cos-avanzados-todos-deberiamos-conocer-15509/

Saludos.


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gracias, me quedo con el CD4013 y la lista de circuitos, si alguien tiene más iedas que postee, o sino que algun moderador cierre el tema, duda resuelta


----------



## noalone (Mar 11, 2010)

74hc74 es un integrado que trae dos biestables tipo D activo por flanco y con señal de reset y set asincronas.


----------

